# a topic NOT about IBS!!!



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

i have created this board to talk about anything but IBS!







it is a place to meet people and make new friends (as i am new to this site and i dont know many people yet!)







so whats your name and where do you come from? anyone from the UK near warminster?helen


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Hi Helen,My name is Jamie and I am currently living in Cardiff.Is warmintser anywhere near Stonehenge?


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Helen,My name is Leanne, I live just ouside London, but lived in Warminister as a child for a very short time.Leanne


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

hi jamie,







yep, im about half an hour from stonehenge! my sister is currently studying at cardiff uni so i go there alot for drunken weekends, cardiff is great for shopping and clubbing! helen


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I finished my degree here 2 years ago. I am employed by the uni as a researcher which is coming to its end in the next few months. I also do a masters here. Cardiff is ok but I miss the beaches in teh summer.


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

what did you do your degree in? my sister did biology and is going to master in genetics next year in birmingham (she got the brians unfortunately!) i am currently studying animal science at hartpury college.where is home when you are not in cardiff?helen


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello!I am Alexis. I am from Pennsylvania, USA. But my boyfriend is born, raised, and living in the UK (yeah long distance is tough but he's worth it!). He works in Windsor and grew up in Cheltenham. Maybe I will be in the UK again soon!







Alexis


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

I just a 2.1 today! i passed my degree! yey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done Sar! Woo HOo!


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

lexiP - thats wierd, i am studying about 20 minutes away from cheltenham! its a small world!







Sar - well done nice one!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Helen,I did my degree in Psychology and Sociology, My masters is in social science research methods. Home was originally in the Gower near Swansea but have had to move to Cardiff bay, becuase commuting was driving me mad. There is a pun there somwhere.


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Speaking of studies. I am working on an MBA (Masters of Business Administration) in Technology Management. I get done in December, and boy am I looking forward to it!!!HUGSAlexis P


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Hi Helen!My name is Lindsay and I live in Kelowna, B.C. (Canada). I'm working on my Business Administration Degree right now, and this is my last year. I can't wait!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well Im from England aswell ( Kent ) Jamie u gonna work with dolphins then ? My biggest dream is to swim with dolphins Welcome to the board lenticia


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hello I'm Michelle, 21 from Australia!







I post more on the Women's Issues board since I have IBS as well as endometriosis, but lurk here! Currently studying a Bachelor of Nursing and raising my daughter.


----------

